# Starting own business as general contractor/ home remodeling



## ojramirez (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello my name is Oj Ramirez 18yo I'm starting my own business in Dallas area as a general contractor/ home remodeling... And need some helps on the tools and equipment needed to start and wer I could find a good diesel truck for the job also if any one noes of any colleges or technical schools organizations wer I can get certified and gain more knowledge ...... Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

As much as I applaud your ambition, you need to start somewhere. We all did.

Stick with the recommendations you will get on this thread regarding schooling and working in the trades for a bit before you dive into this business.

To do it right, you need that schooling and experience as well as some working capital. Then a business plan.


----------



## Jessie C. (Feb 10, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> As much as I applaud your ambition, you need to start somewhere. We all did.
> 
> Stick with the recommendations you will get on this thread regarding schooling and working in the trades for a bit before you dive into this business.
> 
> To do it right, you need that schooling and experience as well as some working capital. Then a business plan.


+1

No offense, but unless you have been doing nothing but construction since you were about 10 years old, you won't have near the experience required.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You do need experience---the best place to gain that is working for a variety of different companies. 

New construction is very different than remodeling,for instance. With new construction --different trades do the construction, an excavator digs--concrete contractor does the foundation---framers show up and quickly and efficiently build the structure---then the siders show up- Things really fly---

each specialty has enough work to make a fair buck and a house is build--


Remodeling is very different---The contractor better be skilled in many different trades---

On day one you are a salesman---day two you are an architect---day three you are the demolition man and on it goes until you are the finish carpenter---last you will be the bill collector. 


That's a lot to know and requires some years and a lot of reading. Education---a college degree mean less in this business than some others. However,You need these, at a minimum.

Business law

accounting 

CAD drawing 

Typing-(and spelling) 

Sales and marketing 


Other will offer you better classes to take----Mike----


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

There are programs out there geared directly to construction project management I would start there at the same time go find a good contractor to work for there are alot of good teachers out there.

I have been in this buisness for 22 years and every summer there is at least 2 or 3 things I learn. Proceses, products, codes, and employes change avery year theres alot to learn in this buisness. After some years of working for somebody you will know when its time to move on your own.
Just a bit of advice try not to pissoff or step on toes with poeple you work with or work for, it will eventuly bite you in the ass down the road.
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

ojramirez said:


> Hello my name is Oj Ramirez 18yo I'm starting my own business in Dallas area as a general contractor/ home remodeling... And need some helps on the tools and equipment needed to start and wer I could find a good diesel truck for the job also if any one noes of any colleges or technical schools organizations wer I can get certified and gain more knowledge ...... Thank you:thumbup:


d 

Find someone that you can work for as to get some training. We all started some where. You need to learn the trade. Wisdom is not bought it is learned from someone else.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ojramirez said:


> Hello my name is Oj Ramirez *18yo I'm starting my own business in Dallas area as a general contractor/ home remodeling*... And need some helps on the tools and equipment needed to start and wer I could find a good diesel truck for the job also if any one noes of any colleges or technical schools organizations wer I can get certified and gain more knowledge ...... Thank you:thumbup:


To put this into perspective for you...think of your most valuable asset. Let's just say for arguments sake it's your body because at 18 I doubt you own anything of any real value and you're not a recent lottery winner - otherwise you wouldn't be looking to go into the trades :laughing:

You've just been in a terrible job site nail gun accident and a you now lay in a hospital bed with a half dozen 3 1/2" round heads in your skull.

Hi I'm Paul, I have absolutely no experience but I'm here to perform your brain surgery.

I applaud your ambition also, but as the saying goes - You gotta walk before you can run. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

All the posts above are correct. But I will again be the so called negative man here. I'm not being negative, I'm being honest. Construction trades have been devastated in these depression times. Most of us long time pros are starving, your admirable ambition at 18 YO will get you no where. Sorry but that is being honest. 

This month marks my 30th year and I just hung up my belt. Cabinets are in my blood though and I will be back. But for now I can say I never seen anything like the challenge we all face out there. 

Your little poll there. I am from one of those places and have a good number of contacts in the other down in Texas. I can tell you that the construction trades are among the worst in the USA here. Not quite as bad as Vegas mind you but there is no new construction at all. If you really want to relocate which is indicated by your "other" option, then Washington DC areas and it's commutable perimeter is really doing well. I just came from there in an exploratory mode full of ideas. Decided I would not move there for free rent and a harem of beautiful woman at my beckon call. But there is lots of building and remodeling going on. 


Good luck to ya..........!


----------



## ojramirez (Feb 10, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> To put this into perspective for you...think of your most valuable asset. Let's just say for arguments sake it's your body because at 18 I doubt you own anything of any real value and you're not a recent lottery winner - otherwise you wouldn't be looking to go into the trades :laughing:
> 
> You've just been in a terrible job site nail gun accident and a you now lay in a hospital bed with a half dozen 3 1/2" round heads in your skull.
> 
> ...


With. All da respect I have been involved in construction ever since I can walk I have work and done a lot for my age .....


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

ojramirez said:


> With. All da respect I have been involved in construction ever since I can walk I have work and done a lot for my age .....


Remodeler Pop Quiz:

1. How wide would you make the header for a 2'-0" door?

2. What kind of outlet is required near a sink or any other water source?

3. What kind of thinset is recommended for porcelain tile over a CBU substrate?

4. When installing crown, what kind of joint would you use for an inside corner over drywall?

5. What is the difference between base shoe and quarter round?

6. What type of door is typically required between a garage and a house that is not required on an exterior door of a house?

7. What is the key difference of installation between a traditional hardwood floor installation, and that of Pergo?

8. What is the defining characteristic of a "European" style cabinet?

9. How can you test a level for accuracy?

10. What kind of seal is employed between a toilet and its drain?

11. What is a reglet?

12. How is carpet typically fastened to a floor?

13. What is typically found between sheathing and siding in modern construction?

14. What amperage is the breaker supposed to be for a thermostat?

15. Can 2 PT 2x4's screwed together with decking screws, a pair every 8 inches, replace a 4x4 PT post as a deck support? Either way, explain why.

16. What is the key difference, as far as wiring the outlet for goes, between a standard electrical appliance, such as a microwave, and a large appliance such as an electric oven or dryer?

Honestly, you can get most of this stuff from Google, so really this is a self-test. If you can't answer at least 12 of these super basic questions right off the top of your head, then you have no business being self-employed as a remodeler. A remodeler has to know a little of everything, and expand their knowledge constantly through experience and self-learning. We don't have the luxury of specializing, and we end up doing something different every day. Maybe I'm being prejudice, but at 18, I find it really hard to believe that you've had that much experience in multiple phases of construction.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol..... I wouldn't hire a 18 year old to power wash my deck. You've had your license for three years, you think some ones going to trust you to install thousands of dollars worth of materials in there home. Your lucky! You got a fresh start. Brand new credit line, Warren buffet said this is the best time to be young. Now is the time to read everything you get your hands on. Build strong credit, save money, invest and work hard and build a strong skill. When you build strong roots than you can be the boss. Read Napolean Hill The Richest Man in Babylon and carpentry.by Koel good luck lil sappling!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I would work for someone else first, or go to techincal college.


----------



## ojramirez (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments .....
On da side I wanna say dat someone mess with my post and changed some stuff ....I'm 20 going on 21 born sep 16 1990 dats just for proof , I have been working and learning from my uncles for about 6 years since I was like 14 and all I want are more opinions and poins off view ........sorry for the technical difficulties[my lil bro] hahaha


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not even going to touch this one.


----------



## levonskinator (Feb 11, 2011)

Remodelor said:


> Remodeler Pop Quiz:
> 
> 1. How wide would you make the header for a 2'-0" door?
> *Not sure, I've only ever made a new header in a pre-existing rough opening*
> ...


I figured I'd give it a shot, idk all of it though, but I guess I'm about to learn haha


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Even if parttime... go to a jr. college for business. Forget how many of this, or what kind of that, that you need at a jobsite... You don't get your $monies$ right you will loose your A$$ in this business.

Good Luck.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ojramirez said:


> Thank you all for your comments .....
> *On da side I wanna say dat someone mess with my post and changed some stuff* ....I'm 20 going on 21 born sep 16 1990 dats just for proof , I have been working and learning from my uncles for about 6 years since I was like 14 and all I want are more opinions and poins off view ........sorry for the technical difficulties[my lil bro] hahaha


If you are referring to your original post at the top of this thread, nobody here edited your post. It stands exactly how you wrote it.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/s...contractor-home-remodeling-92521/#post1120930


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Communication and presentation are part of being in business. First thing would be learn how to use the "spell check" button.
( FWIW my gut says the OP may be a joker:jester
Dats jus mi feelin.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ojramirez said:


> With. All da respect I have been involved in construction ever since I can walk I have work and done a lot for my age .....


With all *due* respect, you are 18 years old. You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground kiddo. You haven't lived long enough to. I'm not picking on you - that's the facts. You don't even know what you don't know...the worst kind of "re-modeler". I'm not gonna change your mind, I'm well aware of that. 

Tell ya what. Go take your GC Exam and report back to us with the results :whistling

p.s. Wtf is this doing in tools & equipment? Attention to detail is required in re-modeling.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

step one would be to speak proper English.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it's a shame that you even graduated high school with that sentence structure and spelling. Go to community college and work in the trades, by the time you are twenty-five you may be ready to make it as a contractor (if you apply yourself).


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

This has got to be an early April Fools joke.


----------

